# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Πρόβλημα με ip cyta

## paulk

Στο καταστημά μου έχω βάλει καταγραφικό και το έχω συνδέσει στο ιντερνετ.
Η σύνδεση που έχω είναι cyta και το ρουτερ 
ZTE ΖΧΗΝ Η208Ν
Έχω ανοίξει κανονικά πόρτες και το έχω συνδέσει με τον σερβερ του καταστήματος που το αγόρασα,
το θέμα είναι οτι όποτε κλείσει το ρούτερ αλλάζει η ip και πρέπει να μπαίνω στο can you see me ή μέσα στο ρουτερ να βλέπω την ip και να μιλάω με τον τεχνικό που έχει το σερβερ για να αλλάξει την ip  σε αυτόν γιαα να μπορέσω να συνδέομαι απομακρυσμένα.
Αυτός μου είπε οτι κανονικά έπρεπε να αλλάζει αυτόματα η ip, απο την cyta μου είπαν οτι πρέπει να βάλω στατική ip.
τι μπορεί να φταίει

----------


## mathios

Καλησπερα,,

 αυτο που σου κανει ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο. Εφοσον εχεις δυναμικη IP στο modem καθε φορα ή σχεδον καθε φορα που χανει το modem επικοινωνια με το δικτυο (restart ή αποσυνδεση) θα σου αλλαζει την IP. 

Γι αυτο μπορεις να κανεις 2 πραγματα . Η ζητας απο την Cyta στατικη IP ωστε να εχεις παντα την ιδια.  Η ενεργοποιείς κάποια υπηρεσία τύπου DynDNS.

----------


## nestoras

Τίποτα δε φταίει. Φυσιολογικιά δουλεύει αφού δεν πληρώνεις στατική IP. Οι λύσεις είναι τουλάχιστον δύο:
1) Πληρώνεις στη cyta για στατική IP (επιπλέον κόστος στο πάγιο κάθε μήνα)
2) Αγοράζεις έναν λογαριασμό (πχ στο dyndns ) ρυθμίζεις το router στο domainname που θέλεις να έχεις (την κατάληξη θα την πάρεις από τον πάροχο dyndns) κι έτσι ανά πάσα στιγμή έχεις γνώση της wan IP

Ανέφερα ως πάροχο το dyndns επειδή υποστηρίζεται σίγουρα σχεδόν σε όλα τα ρουτερς.
Το κόστος είναι 25-30€ για ένα χρόνο (έχει και πακέτα πιο μεγάλης διάρκειας αν θες).

----------


## nestoras

> Καλησπερα,,
> 
>  αυτο που σου κανει ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο. Εφοσον εχεις δυναμικη IP στο modem καθε φορα ή σχεδον καθε φορα που χανει το modem επικοινωνια με το δικτυο (restart ή αποσυνδεση) θα σου αλλαζει την IP. 
> 
> Γι αυτο μπορεις να κανεις 2 πραγματα . Η ζητας απο την Cyta στατικη IP ωστε να εχεις παντα την ιδια.  Η ενεργοποιείς κάποια υπηρεσία τύπου DynDNS.



Προφανώς δεν είδα την απάντησή σου πριν τελειώσω τη δική μου...  :Lol:

----------


## mathios

> Προφανώς δεν είδα την απάντησή σου πριν τελειώσω τη δική μου...



Μικρο το κακο η δικη σου ηταν πιο αναλυτικη... :Biggrin:

----------


## paulk

domain έχω με την κατάληξη dvrdns.org
στο καταγραφικό είναι περασμένα όλα και βλέπω απομακρυσμένα..
αλλά αν γίνει κάτι χάνει την ip και πρέπει να δω την καινούρια και να την πω στον τεχνικό να την αλλάξει για να μπορώ να συνδεθώ
στο ρούτερ πως το ορίζω το domain;;
το παράξενο είναι οτι στο παλίο καταγραφικό δεν είχα ποτέ θέμα.
μόνο τις πόρτες είχαμε ανοίξει στο ρούτερ και ποτέ δεν ασχολήθηκα με την ip.

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> domain έχω με την κατάληξη dvrdns.org
> στο καταγραφικό είναι περασμένα όλα και βλέπω απομακρυσμένα..
> αλλά αν γίνει κάτι χάνει την ip και πρέπει να δω την καινούρια και να την πω στον τεχνικό να την αλλάξει για να μπορώ να συνδεθώ
> στο ρούτερ πως το ορίζω το domain;;
> το παράξενο είναι οτι στο παλίο καταγραφικό δεν είχα ποτέ θέμα.
> μόνο τις πόρτες είχαμε ανοίξει στο ρούτερ και ποτέ δεν ασχολήθηκα με την ip.



Σου εχουν ηδη απαντησει. Δεν ειναι θεμα τεχνικου, ουτε χρηζει επισκευής. 
Ο πάροχος σου αλλάζει την IP (την IP σου στο διαδίκτυο όχι την εσωτερική διευθυνσιοδότηση που κάνει το ρουτερ σαν DHCP), κάθε φορα που επανασυνδέεται το ρουτερ.

Το γεγονος οτι παλαιοτερα δεν ειχες το ιδιο πρόβλημα οφείλεται στα κέφια του παρόχου παλαιότερα ή στο τυχαίο γιατί πολλές φορές παρα το ότι δεν πληρώνουμε για στατική IP παραμένει σταθερή για καιρό και δεν αλλάζει σε κάθε επανασύνδεση.

----------


## paulk

μάλιστα..οπότε ή κάνω στατική την ip ή ορίζω στο ρουτερ το domain...
μπορείτε να μου πείτε πως το κάνω μέσα απο το ρουτερ;;
θα έχω κάποια επιπλέον χρέωση ή είναι δωρεάν;;
το domaiν μου το είχαν κάνει πριν 4 χρόνια και δεν έχω πληρώσει τίποτα, μόνο φέτος έδωσα 20 ευρώ στον τεχνικό για έναν χρόνο επειδή με έβαλα στον δικό του σερβερ.

----------


## paulk

π΄΄ηρα τηλε στην cyta και μου είπαν να κάνω στατική την ip ή να ενεργοποιήσω το ddns μέσα απο το ρουτερ
 μίλησα με τον τεχνικό και μου είπε οτι δεν χρειάζεται μέσα απο το  ρούτερ, γιατί το έχουμε κάνει μέσα απο το καταγραφικό και κανονικά  έπρεπε να την αλλάζει μόνο του..
 θα με πάρει σε λίγο είπε..

----------


## nestoras

> π΄΄ηρα τηλε στην cyta και μου είπαν να κάνω στατική την ip ή να ενεργοποιήσω το ddns μέσα απο το ρουτερ
>  μίλησα με τον τεχνικό και μου είπε οτι δεν χρειάζεται μέσα απο το  ρούτερ, γιατί το έχουμε κάνει μέσα απο το καταγραφικό και κανονικά  έπρεπε να την αλλάζει μόνο του..
>  θα με πάρει σε λίγο είπε..



Έχω συναντήσει και προβληματικά καταγραφικά που δεν έκαναν ανανέωση το ddns αλλά και προβληματικά routers που δεν έκαναν ανανέωση...
Ναι κανονικά θα έπρεπε να παίζει κι από το καταγραφικό απλά στο router είναι "πιο σίγουρο"...

----------


## paulk

οποότε αν το κάνω απο το ρουτερ θα παίξει 100%;;

----------


## panosven

to hikvision δεν εχεις για καταγραφικο. Λογαριασμο στο hikdns κανατε;

----------


## panosven

Γιατι στο server του καταστηματος.Ποσες πορτες ανοιξες;

----------


## paulk

ναι hikvision έχω.
μου είπε να το βάλουμε στο δικό του σερβερ για να μπορεί να μπει αν χρειαστεί να κάνουμε κάποια ρύθμιση.
το domain που έχω έχει κατάληξη  .dvrdns.org
ενώ το παλιό που έιχα είχε κατάληξη .dvr.dydnds.com δεν είμαι σίγουρος οτι το έγραψα σωστά
εννοείται τους κωδικούς τους έχω μόνο εγώ.
3 πόρτες ανοίξαμε.
εμένα πάντως μου φάνηκε περίεργο το οτι αν το βάλω στο hikdns  δεν θα μπορεί να έχει πρόσβαση ενω απο το δικό του θα μπορεί..
αφού για να συνδεθεί μπαίνει με το  domain

----------


## panosven

δες αν ειναι η server port ανοιχτη.Ανοιξε ενα mozila και τσεκαρε ολες τις πορτες αν ειναι ανοιχτες με το open ports
Το dns  της hik κοιταξε να βαλεις.Τι ιστοριες ειναι αυτες δεν μπορω να καταλαβω

----------


## panosven

παρε και ενα ρουτερ με 25 ευρω της προκοπης ενα tp link

----------


## panosven

αν δεν εχουν ανοιξει πιθανο αναλογα με το zte να χρειαστει port triger πρωτα kai μετα forword.

----------


## paulk

οι πόρτες είναι ανοιχτές τις έχω τσεκάρει απο το open ports.
οπότε να κάνω λογαριασμό εδώ www.hik-connect.com;;

----------


## panosven

τσεκαρε και στο ρουτερ αν ηταν ηδη ανοιχτες με  κατι αλλο αυτες οι πορτες.Με το ivms 4200 μπαινεις απο παντου,Απο μακρια τσεκαρεις dns hik και τοπκο το τοπικο δικτυο

----------


## panosven

ναι κανε εγγραφη

----------


## paulk

έκανα πριν λίγο... μου ζητάει να βάλω Device Serial No
που το βρίσκω αυτό;;
ααα και δεν λίγο αυτό 
http://www.hikvision.com/europe/Press-Release-details_71_i13755.html

----------


## panosven

κατεβασε και το ivms4200

----------


## paulk

το έχω κατεβάσει και μπαίνω κανονικά στις κάμερες.απλά αν αλλάξει η ip, με πετάει

----------


## panosven

στη συσκευη σου

----------


## panosven

φυσικα και σε πεταει δεν παιρνει ενημερωση ο σερβερ της hik χωρις να γραψεις τη συσκευη σου

----------


## paulk

επειδή με μπέρδεψες τώρα. 
το ivms4200 που να το κατεβάσω;
έκανα λογαριασμό τώα μου ζητάει serial no

----------


## panosven

στο pc σου

----------


## paulk

ναι το έχω κατεβάσει στο pc και στο κινητό.
τώρα τι κάνω

----------


## nestoras

Η hikvision έχει καταργήσει το hik-online πλέον και χρησιμοποιεί το:
https://ieu.hik-connect.com/

Εκεί καταχωρείται η συσκευή σύμφωνα με τον σειριακό της και επικοινωνεί μόνο με τον server hik-connect χωρίς να γίνεται κάποια ανανέωση σε κανονικό dns server. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η public IP είναι γνωστή μόνο αφού κάνουμε login στη σελίδα hik-connect. Με nslookup στην public IP δεν επιστρέφει κάποια καταχώρηση πέρα από αυτή που δίνει ο πάροχος που ουσιαστικά είναι "άγνωστη" και μεταβάλλεται κάθε τόσο.

Οπότε, αν θέλουμε να γνωρίζουμε ανά πάσα στιγμή την public IP του χώρου όπου είναι εγκατεστημένο το καταγραφικό (και να μπαίνουμε απευθείας με κάποιο domain name) τότε επιβάλεται η χρήση dyndns είτε στο ρούτερ είτε στο καταγραφικό.

----------


## panosven

εχεις το καταγραφικο μπροστα σου

----------


## paulk

ωραία επειδή δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να κάνω ..μπορείς να μου πεις βήμα βήμα τι να κάνω;;

----------


## panosven

ποτε εγινε αυτο παναγιωτη

----------


## panosven

καθαρη κινεζια και cloud θα παει συννεφο μου φαινεται,

----------


## paulk

μπορείτε να ου πείτε τι πρέπει να κάνω;; έχω πόσες μέρες παιδεύομαι με το καταγραφικό, έχουν σπάσει τα νεύρα μου, έτοιμος έιμαι να το πατήσω ένα ξήλωμα.
το καταγραφικό δεν το έχω εδώ ..στο κατάστημα μου είναι..

----------


## panosven

φιλε μου αν ειναι οπως λεει ο πανος με την hik τοτε θα πρεπει να πληρωσεις.

----------


## nestoras

Στα γρήγορα επειδή είναι περασμένη η ώρα...

Device serial number:

https://ipcamtalk.com/threads/heres-...numbers.12108/





> DS-7608NI-E2/8P <- model name
> 08              <- input channels
> 20160211        <- production date YYYYMMDD
> A               <- CPU freq (A, B, or C)
> A               <- DSP freq (A, B, or C)
> WR              <- Region code, see below
> 123456789       <- serial number
> WCVU            <- features, see below



Αν έχεις πετάξει το κουτί του καταγραφικού τότε ή βρίσκεις τοπικα από τα μενού του καταγραφικού το verification number ή ακολουθείς αυτές τις οδηγίες μέσω ssh:
https://ipcamtalk.com/threads/ds-2cd...ion-code.2150/

Just went through this, here is a combination that that worked for me.




> 1)  under security enable SSH & TELNET
> 2)  ssh root@ip of your camera
> 3)  enter admin password
> 4)  cd bin
> 5)  showKey challenge code
> 
> The 6 Alphabet code is displayed, didn't have to reset config, this is a lot simpler.



Βλέπε και τα παρακάτω συννημένα για τις ρυθμίσεις στο καταγραφικό.

----------


## paulk

οκ θα το δοκιμάσω και αυτό..
τον λογαριασμό που έκανα στο hik είναι δωρεάν ή πληρώνω κάτι;;
και με αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις καταργώ τον σερβερ του τεχνικού και πλέον  θα είναι στον σερβερ τις hik και να ανανεώνεται η ip αυτόματα;;

----------


## paulk

λοιπόν έβαλα το serial number και μου βγάζει αυτό
Operation failed. The device is added by other users.
τι κάνω τώρα

----------


## nestoras

> λοιπόν έβαλα το serial number και μου βγάζει αυτό
> Operation failed. The device is added by other users.
> τι κάνω τώρα



Την έχει προσθέσει ο τεχνικός σου στο δικό του λογαριασμό;
Δε μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι πέρα από το να πεις στον τεχνικό να σβησει τη συσκευή από το λογαριασμό του και να την περάσεις στο δικό σου.

----------


## paulk

βασικά τώρα που το θυμήθυηκα...όταν μου ρύθμιζε το καταγραφικό στο καταστημά του΄, με πειρε τηλ και μου ζητησε ένα εμαιλ και μου είπε οτι θα μου έρθει ένας κωδικός.. και ήταν ίδιο με αυτό που μου ήρθε σήμερα οταν έκανα τον λογαριασμό στο hik.
και μέτα μου είπε οτι επειδή αυτοί άλλαξαν σερβερ θέλει αναβάθμισει το καταγραφικό, το έκανε και μετά είπε αν θέλω να μπω στον σερβερ τις hik ή στο δικό του που θα μπορεί να έχει πρόσβαση...και του είπα στον δικο του...οπότε τνο σερβερ απο τον hik δν τον χρησιμοποιώ οποτε αν σβ΄σει το σιριαλ ναμπερ θα μπορώ να το βάλω σε μενα...σωστα

----------


## nestoras

Αν έχεις τους κωδικούς από το
https://ieu.hik-connect.com

και κάνεις login εκεί κανονικά θα πρέπει να βλέπεις μέσα τη συσκευή σου.
Εσύ έκανες λογαριαμό στο hik-connect?

----------


## paulk

δεν εχω τους κωδικούς που έβαλε αυτός όταν το δήλωσε.
εγώ έκανα άλλον λογαριασμό για να το δηλώσω αλλά μου βγάζει το μήνυμα που σου είπα..

----------


## nestoras

> δεν εχω τους κωδικούς που έβαλε αυτός όταν το δήλωσε.
> εγώ έκανα άλλον λογαριασμό για να το δηλώσω αλλά μου βγάζει το μήνυμα που σου είπα..



Ωραια τοτε, θα πρεπει να του πεις οτι εκανες τον δικο σου λογαριασμο και οτι θα πρεπει να διαγραψει τη συσκευή απο τον δικο του λογαριασμο για να μπορεις να την προσθεσεις εσυ στον δικο σου...

----------


## paulk

μάλιστα..τον πήρα τηλ και μου ειπε οτι είναι εκτώς και θα το κάνει μόλις γυριίσει..
τώρα το hik με το dns που χρησιμοποιώ είναι διαφορετικά ή ίδια;;
και αυτό είναι δωρεάν ή έχει κάποιο κόστος;;

----------


## nestoras

> μάλιστα..θα τον πάρω τηλ να δω τι θα μου πει..
> τώρα το hik με το dns που χρησιμοποιώ είναι διαφορετικά ή ίδια;;



Τώρα το domain έχει κατάληξη domainname.dvrdns.org ?

Αν ναι, τότε η συσκευή σου είναι καταχωρημένη και στο dyndns.org
Ο λογαριασμός στο dyndns είναι δικό σου ή του τεχνικού σου;

Είναι δυο διαφορετικά πράγματα το hik-connect απο το dyndns.
Με τους κωδικούς από dyndns μπορεις να ρυθμίσεις και το ρουτερ να ανανεώνει την IP ενώ με τα στοιχεία του hik-connect η ρύθμιση πρεπει να γινει μονο μεσα απο το καταγραφικό.

Το dyndns ΔΕΝ ειναι δωρεάν. Είναι καμια 30αρια ευρώ το χρόνο και μπορεις να καταχωρήσεις μέχρι 30 domains.

----------


## paulk

ναι dvrdns.org είναι..
του τεχνικού είναι ο λογαριασμός..
ναι το ξέρω οτι δεν είναι δωρεάν αλλά εγώ δεν πληρώνω κάτι τόσα χρόνια..
το domain το είχαμε κάνει πριν 4 χρόνια και απο όσο ξέρω τότεε ήταν δωρεάν, μήπως γιαυτό δεν πληρώνω;;
τώρα αν το κάνω με το hik θα παίρνει αυτόματα την ip;; 
και αν πάλι δεν την παίρνει τι κάνω μετα;;
και τι είναι καλύτερο το hik ή το dyndns.

----------


## nestoras

Το dyndns ειναι πιο γενικης χρησης!  :Smile: 
Οπως σου ειπα και πριν μπορεις να βαλεις το ρουτερ να κανει την ανανεωση. Για εμενα ειναι πιο βολικο γιατι εχω κεντρικη διαχειρηση σε ολους τους πελατες ανεξαρτητως μαρκας καταγραφικου.

----------


## paulk

μάλιστα...ναι το καλλύτερο αυτό είναι...
εγώ πληρώνω στον τεχνικό 26 ευρώ τον χρόνο, απο φέτος
αν είναι να κάνω λογαριασμό στο dydns και να πληρώνω 30 το χρόνο και θα έχω τους κωδικούς εγώ..
καλύτερα δεν είναι;;
γιατί σκέφτομαι να βάλω και στο σπίτι μου κάμερες οπότε α χρειαστώ και εκεί domain.
που πρέπει να μπω για να κάνω λογαρισαμό;;

----------


## nestoras

> μάλιστα...ναι το καλλύτερο αυτό είναι...
> εγώ πληρώνω στον τεχνικό 26 ευρώ τον χρόνο, απο φέτος
> αν είναι να κάνω λογαριασμό στο dydns και να πληρώνω 30 το χρόνο και θα έχω τους κωδικούς εγώ..
> καλύτερα δεν είναι;;
> γιατί σκέφτομαι να βάλω και στο σπίτι μου κάμερες οπότε α χρειαστώ και εκεί domain.
> που πρέπει να μπω για να κάνω λογαρισαμό;;




www.dyndns.org

Υποτιθεται οτι με αυτα τα χρηματα πληρωνεις και μια υποστηριξη που σου παρεχει ο τεχνικος εκτός κι αν σου χρεωνει χωριστα τα τηλεφωνα και τυχον επισκεψεις.

----------


## paulk

Ε και εγώ για την τεχνική υποστήριξη του ειπα να το βάλει στο δικό του σερβερ αλλά απο ότι φένεται οτι να ναι ειναι...είναι μεγάλο κατάστημα και έχουν μόνο δυο τεχνικούς που τρέχουν όλη μέρα..
Δεν μου χρεώνει κάτι παραπάνω για τις επισκέψεις ευτυχώς..
Στην θέση μου τι θα έκανες..θα έκανες εναν λογαριασμό ή θα πλήρωνες αυτόν?

----------


## plouf

στη θέση σου θα τον πληρωνα και θα του ζηταγα τη λυση...

αν η λυσει ειναι Χ παραπανω ευρω, αλλαγη ρουτερ η οτιδηποτε δεν εχει σημασια, να το ψαξει να σου πει το προβλημα και να το διορθωσει.
αν ειναι το ρουτερ προφανως πρεπει να αγορασεις νεο ρουτερ, αν πρεπει να πληρωσεις αλλου να πληρωσεις αλλου κτλ. ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να πληρωσεις αλλα επισης ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να βρεθει λύση..

----------


## nestoras

> Ε και εγώ για την τεχνική υποστήριξη του ειπα να το βάλει στο δικό του σερβερ αλλά απο ότι φένεται οτι να ναι ειναι...είναι μεγάλο κατάστημα και έχουν μόνο δυο τεχνικούς που τρέχουν όλη μέρα..
> Δεν μου χρεώνει κάτι παραπάνω για τις επισκέψεις ευτυχώς..
> Στην θέση μου τι θα έκανες..θα έκανες εναν λογαριασμό ή θα πλήρωνες αυτόν?



Δεν είμαι το καταλληλότερο άτομο να σου απαντήσει σε αυτή την ερώτηση γιατί "αυτός" θα μπορούσα να είμαι "εγώ"!  :Smile: 

Θέμα συννενόησης είναι περισσότερο από ότι κατάλαβα.
Αν μετά χρειαστείς κάτι να ξέρεις ότι το πιο πιθανό είναι να σε χρεώσει επιπλέον.

----------


## panosven

ενας τροπος ειναι αυτος που λεει ο Παναγιωτης ο αλλος τροπος ειναι με το hikconnect εγραφη και μεσω cloud ολα.Πουθενα πληρωμη .Το server τους απλα εχουν μεταφερει και καταργηθηκε  το hikdns.

----------


## aktis

Καλά , υπάρχουν καταγραφικά ακόμα στο 2017 που θέλουν dyndns κλπ ? 
Αλλο να εισαι σε καμμια πολυεθνική και να εχουν ψύχωση οτι θα μπέι μεσα η nasa  και οι κινέζοι και να τους κλέψουν  τα δεδομένα 
και να το έχουν γεμίσει firewall και άλλο μια απλή εγκατάσταση σε ενα σπίτι ή γραφείο
Δεν εχω μπλέξει με hikvision αλλά τουλάχιστον στα dahua που ξέρω αρκεί να βάλεις το Serial number στο app του κινητου και τέρμα ...

----------


## nestoras

> Καλά , υπάρχουν καταγραφικά ακόμα στο 2017 που θέλουν dyndns κλπ ? 
> Αλλο να εισαι σε καμμια πολυεθνική και να εχουν ψύχωση οτι θα μπέι μεσα η nasa  και οι κινέζοι και να τους κλέψουν  τα δεδομένα 
> και να το έχουν γεμίσει firewall και άλλο μια απλή εγκατάσταση σε ενα σπίτι ή γραφείο
> Δεν εχω μπλέξει με hikvision αλλά τουλάχιστον στα dahua που ξέρω αρκεί να βάλεις το Serial number στο app του κινητου και τέρμα ...



Χωρίς να κάνεις Port forward στο ρουτερ;

----------


## panosven

ναι χωρις τιποτα καρφωνεις μονο μια ip και τελειωσες,Περα απο τα κινεζικα me xmeye ετσι ειναι και στους συναγερμους η nx595 caddx ενω στα paradox to ιp 150 port trigger port forward

----------


## nestoras

> ναι χωρις τιποτα καρφωνεις μονο μια ip και τελειωσες,Περα απο τα κινεζικα me xmeye ετσι ειναι και στους συναγερμους η nx595 caddx ενω στα paradox to ιp 150 port trigger port forward



Αυτό σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει διαρκής επικοινωνία (σε φάση tunneling) του καταγραφικού με κάποιον "άγνωστο" server κι εσύ επικοινωνείς μέσω του server με το καταγραφικό σου.
Παρεμβάλεις έναν τρίτο ανάμεσα σε εσένα και στο μηχανημά σου. Γλιτώνεις από άλλα πράγματα αλλά όχι από ιδιοτικότητα.

----------


## katmadas

Εχω παρατηρησει οτι με τους servers των εταιρειων το streaming αργει.
Ετσι και αλλιως αν ασχολησε με αυτα δεν προκειτε να κανεις πανω απο ενα τεταρτο για να τα σεταρεις ολα.
Αν δεν ασχολησε δινεις ενα 50αρικο σε καποιον και στο κανει.

----------


## paulk

ακόμη δεν μου το έχει κάνει...
είναι εκτός για δουλείες..
πηγα και απο το κατάστημα και είπα το αφεντικό του και μου είπε μόλις γυρίσει θα μου το κάνει.
ναι πράγματι το streaming αργεί πάρα πολύ..
αλλά άλλη επιλογή δεν έχουμε..
το καλό είναι οτι δεν άλλαξε η ip και βλέπω μια χαρά απο το σπίτι..

----------


## kostas-21

Για DynDns πρεπει να πληρωνεις καθε χρονο,νομιζω 40 ευρω. Στην cyta θα πληρωνεις καθε μηνα 5,75 ευρω ,ισον 68,00 ευρω τον χρονο.Ολα αυτα τα εχω δοκιμασει.Εαν ομως αγορασεις μια ip  PT camera,καθε φορα που αλλαζει  ip το router,θα σου στελνει με e-mail και την kainoyrgia  ip.Oxi mono σε σενα  αλλα και στον τεχνικο σου.Θα εχεις και καμερα περιστρεφομενη να ελεγχεις μια περιοχη  η οποια σε  ενδιαφερει αμεσα.

----------


## panosven

Δεν χρειαζεται τιποτα ουτε πορτες.Ναι δινει αναφορα στον σερβερ της hik που δουλευει εκει που δουλευει γιατι τον μετεφεραν και τα σειριακα μονο της hik δεχεται ο σερβερ και μηδεν προβλημα.Εξαλου η συσκευη εχει κωδικους.Και απο τα log in φαινεται αν καποιος εχει μπει που δεν μπαινει ουτε σε 100χρονια
Γιατι ο pavlos παει με dns δεν ξερω

----------


## panosven

ιδιοικοτητα και με τις πορτες δεν εχεις.Και με 3g 4g οταν μπαινεις στην εφαρμογη να σου και ο παροχος.Ιδιοτικοτητα εχεις μονο αν δεν βγουν στον εξω κοσμο.Μονο τοπικα.Στους server  πληρωνεται ενα νταβατζιλικi απο τις εταιρειες να τους εξυπηρετει οταν δηλωνονται τα σειριακα της καθε συσκευης.  .H hik ομως εχει δικο της και οχι πασπαρτου.Τον τροπο λειτουργειας με dns σταματησε.Με τα hik δεν υπαρχει θεμα ενω με τα κινεζικα xmeye το σειριακο το βαζεις σε οσους λογαρισμους θελεις και ο νοων καταλαβαινει τι γινεται αν ξερει τον σειριακο καποιος μεχρι να πουληθει.Μετα βαζεις κωδικους σε ολα

----------


## paulk

με έχετε μπερδέψει 
λέτε να το βάλω στο hik και να ξεμπερδεύω ;;
είναι το ίδιο ασφαλές ;;
και με το hik πρ΄πει να ανοίξω πόρτες;
απομακρυσμένα πως θα μπαίνω

----------


## athenaum

> με έχετε μπερδέψει 
> λέτε να το βάλω στο hik και να ξεμπερδεύω ;;
> είναι το ίδιο ασφαλές ;;
> και με το hik πρ΄πει να ανοίξω πόρτες;
> απομακρυσμένα πως θα μπαίνω



  γιατι ομως δεν μιλας με τον εγκαταστατη σου? Ο οπποιος εγκαταστατης θα σου λυσει το προβλημα αυτο σε λιγα λεπτα για παντα.

----------


## aktis

Οπως είπε και ο Πάνος πρίν δεν μπορείς να έχεις ιδιωτικότητα οταν αφήνεις άλλους μεσα στο δικτυο σου ...
Ειναι σα να θέλεις να εχεις και την πιτα ολοκληρη και το σκύλο χορτάτο . 
Οταν  συνδέεις το καταγραφικό με dyndns , ανοιχτές πόρτες στο  firewall κλπ  ήδη αφήνεις ενα εν δυνάμει παραθυράκι στο σύστημα σου 
Παλι , οταν  ενεργοποιείς το P2P και το app στο κινητο , ( ο β τροπος με το serial  number που είπα  )  παρόλο που δεν χρειάζεται να ανοιξεις καμμια  επιπλέον πόρτα πάλι παρεμβάλλεται ενας middle man ( ο κατασκευαστής )  που κάνει το negotiation για το αντιστοιχο dynamic ip σου .

Είναι  σαν να σε ενδιαφέρει μηπως μπουν οι Κινέζοι και δουν τι γίνεται στο  μαγαζι σου ενω εσυ ηδη εχεις δωσει τους κωδικούς στο μαγαζι που στο  πούλησε , αν κατάλαβα καλά ...
Αυτες οι σχέσεις οπως είπα και παλαιότερα πρέπει να καλύπτονται απο εμπιστοσύνη αλλιώς δεν λειτουργουν .

Και  για να έρθουμε στο θεμα της ιδιωτικότητας δεν νομίζω να προλαβαίνουν να  ασχοληθουν με μας οι Κινέζοι , προηγούνται οι Αμερικάνοι ...
Αμα ήσουν καμμια μεγάλη εταιρία και θέλανε να σου κλέψουν μυστικά,  εχουν φροντίσει απο τώρα πάντως 
Η  HIKVISION είναι στην ουσία κρατική κινέζικη εταιρία και νομιζεις θα  αφήναν οι Κινέζοι ( κυβέρνηση )  μια κρατική εταιρία να φτιάχνει  προιόντα χωρις δικλείδες ,
Δεν θελει το κινέζικο κράτος να μπορει  να παρακολουθεί  τους πελάτες της ;
https://ipvm.com/reports/hik-state
https://ipvm.com/reports/genetec-hikvision
http://www.voanews.com/a/hikvision-s...k/3605715.html

----------

